# USAF AMC discovering one size doesn't fit all - needs smaller planes as well



## Kirkhill (3 Nov 2005)

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.4308111.1089903978.QPadasOa9dUAAESlMZk&modele=jdc_34



> Leader Envisions Future of Air Mobility Command
> 
> 
> (Source: US Air Force; issued Nov. 2, 2005)
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (3 Nov 2005)

Does this mean the old Twin Otter, Buffalo, Caribou, or Dash Series may see a resurgence on the Production lines?


----------



## Infanteer (7 Nov 2005)

From what I understand, the C-27 is considered to be the ideal tactical transporter to fit the bill.


----------

